# Tarpon Rods



## Flatsaholic (Apr 28, 2016)

Hey guys,

What is the best heavy action rod for throwing live bait and artificials to tarpon?


----------



## LowKeyCapt (Nov 30, 2017)

This is a pretty tough question to answer. I am currently using the Falcon LSS-8XH. It's their 15-40 XH "Tarpon" rod. This is the first year I have used this rod and it seems to be doing a good job. It has enough range in power to throw a live bait and sling Hogys on out. I have had full grown fish on the rod and am happy with the performance... It’s a heavy action rod and probably over kill for what I do, but it’s currently working.


----------



## Boneheaded (Oct 4, 2017)

Lenght of rod should not be over looked! to blind cast <100lb Miami bridge/inlet tapon, i use a 8'' 15-30 lb heavy fast action, reason being the water is deep unlike tarpon on the flats where the fish is running laterally, in deeper water ive found the extra back bone keeps the pressure on the fish when you're fighting a fish a 30 feet below you pulling him up vertically. Also the length gives you a little more casting range.


----------



## Colby0303 (Sep 7, 2016)

Like Boneheaded said...where I fish with that water depth and the size of those tarpon dictates what rod I'm throwing. For the Sebastian Inlet/Ocean fishing area going after the big girls, I have a Black Hole 7'6 Heavy Popping Rod I use that has plenty of backbone for when they dive down deep, that one is pair with a Sustain 10k with 50lb braid. That rod was designed for Bluefin Tunas in NC and GTs so it is plenty for any size tarpon I run across. For backcounty tarpon fishing, I have a St. Croix Avid Inshore 8' MH rod paired with a Sustain 8000 spooled with 30lb braid that launches a Baitbuster a country mile. Lastly, I use a another St. Croix Avid Inshore 7'6 M with a Stradic 4000 spooled with 20lb braid when I target juveniles in the river. Hope that helps!


----------



## f86sabjf (Nov 21, 2017)

Bulls bay rods for me . Great customer service and communication .


----------



## Flatsaholic (Apr 28, 2016)

This is good information. Thank you. I would like to be able to throw hogys like LowKey said.

F86 which Bull Bay do you own? I live in Lakeland and know the owner. I have a sniper but I have never thrown one of their bigger rods.


----------



## f86sabjf (Nov 21, 2017)

Unfortunately I only have a sniper an assault and a reel animals .
The assault being the heavy rod 8-17 med hvy. So I can’t say on a specific model but I wouldn’t question any of there recommendations . they nailed my request by email for the three rods I have.


----------



## Cam (Apr 5, 2017)

A lot of people around here use the Shimano Teramar Inshore 8' Extra Heavy (TMSX80XH) for casting Hoagies. Reasonably priced and holds up to the big fellows. Often paired with a Quantum Cabo 50. Nice light setup able to sight cast without wearing a fellow out. 

If fishing bait most step up to a 60 or 80.


----------



## timogleason (Jul 27, 2013)

Cam said:


> A lot of people around here use the Shimano Teramar Inshore 8' Extra Heavy (TMSX80XH) for casting Hoagies. Reasonably priced and holds up to the big fellows. Often paired with a Quantum Cabo 50. Nice light setup able to sight cast without wearing a fellow out.
> 
> If fishing bait most step up to a 60 or 80.


I roll with that exact set up


----------



## Hardluk81 (Jan 3, 2016)

X3 on the Teramar. I’m not sure it’s the best but for $130 it’s the best bang for your buck.


----------



## BadKnotGuy (Jul 8, 2012)

Teramar for me too. Paired with a Shimano Spheros 6000.


----------

